# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE Σταθερή: κατάργηση ταχυτήτων 2 & 4 Mbps

## nnn

H ΟΤΕ AE ανακοινώνει ότι, από 24/6/2019, διακόπτεται η εμπορική διάθεση ευρυζωνικών προσβάσεων (COSMOTE ADSL, COSMOTE Home Internet,  & COSMΟΤΕ Business Internet) και οικονομικών προγραμμάτων Double Play & Business Double Playταχύτητας4 Mbps. 

Επίσης, στα πλαίσια της αναβάθμισης των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών του ευρυζωνικού της δικτύου καθώς και της βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει στους πελάτεςτης, η ΟΤΕ ΑΕ πρόκειται να καταργήσει οριστικά την παροχή των ταχυτήτων 2Mbps & 4Mbps από το δίκτυό της, αναβαθμίζοντας τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες των ταχυτήτων αυτών σε ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps.

Η αναβάθμιση των πελατών θα πραγματοποιηθεί σταδιακά έως την 31/7/2019.

Επισημαίνεται ότι οι πελάτες προγραμμάτων Double Play κα ιBusiness Double Play 2Mbps & 4Mbps θα διατηρήσουν τα χαρακτηριστικά των προγραμμάτων τους ως προς την φωνή καθώς και την μηνιαία τιμή που έχουν (εντός και εκτός δέσμευσης) και θα αλλάξει μόνο η ονομαστική ταχύτητα του προγράμματός τους.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο 13888 ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων COSMOTE -ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

